# Plant id



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all
I am from India, and live near western coast of India.
During one of my morning walks during low tide, I picked up following plantlets, or small plants.
The largest one was anchored to bed, and the rest were just lying about.
The location form where I picked them up comes under 2-3 ft of sea water every 12 hrs during high tide.
To me they must be mangrove of some type, but I am unable to identify them.
Can someone help in identifying them.


----------



## Church (Sep 16, 2007)

They look like a cotyledon sp. to me.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

It seems to be growing fully submerged.


----------

